# Comparings lights for a 26gal saltwater tank. Odyssea Products



## RandomName (Feb 1, 2012)

Im at a dead end here, and knowing absolute crap about lighting, I need your help!

Looking for a fixture to fit a 24" tank, and I am on a budget, Dont want to spend more then 150$ if I don't have to. (cheap cheap cheap)
I mostly want to do soft corals but alot of them seem to want "Moderate to Bright" Light, and if I ever do decide to get something that wants brighter lighting like that anemone, I want lights that will keep these critters alive.

Metal Halide
Odyssea Metal Halide System 298w
Odyssea Metal Halide System 346w

Would either of these be suitable? I dont have AC in my house.
What about the 18" one, it will extend to fit a 24" tank. Still more wattage then the t5 only fixture, but maybe smaller = less heat?
Odyssea Metal Halide Pendant 178w

Are the Odyssea products any good? Should I even concider these? The reviews seem to be good.

If none of the Halides are suitable, what about the Odyssea quad t5ho fixtures
Odyssea T5 Aquarium Lighting

How hard is it to come accross replacement bulbs for these fixtures? Would I just be able to walk into J&L and buy a bulb?

Thanks for putting up with the stupid questions!


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

build yourself an led-very easy to do


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

i have a 150 watt pendant with 2 x t5 never used. 

ill also throw in 3 spare halide bulbe with it never used $75


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

That's a great deal. I would jump on that and it would be more than enough for a 26g.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you look at the TEK light on can reef ? If you keep your eyes open on can reef you will find a deal thats how I got my Aquaticlife 4x24w T5 ho . It was $150 .


----------



## RandomName (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes I saw the tek light yvr has for sale, What makes the Tek light better then the quad odyssea? If I can spend 80$ less and get a light that will do the exact same thing, I would rather that, but if theres a huge difference as to how one product makes light come out vs the other (odds are I would buy the same bulbs regardless of which fixture I got) then its something to look into. Because $70 seems like a pretty good deal for a brand new 4x24w t5 ho fixture if you guys are paying $150 used. 

But would it be worth it to go for one of those halides? Would it be suitable for my tank and in my house? And what is a good wattage of halide to go for if I do get one?

I would happily spend the 100 or 150 if one of those 24" halides are more suitable to a larger aray of corals. But are they any good? What do I want to look for in a Halide light? Would either of the first 2 halides i linked (the 24" ones) be better then going for a quad t5 fixture? Even if I just went for the 298w one is this an upgrade from the 4 t5 fixtures?

Monocus - HAH! If only....

Algae Beater - How big is it? is it even suitable for what I'm doing? I guess this goes back to the other questions I was asking about the ones I can purchase online.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

I bought the odyssea ones for my 110g tank, (although I've had it for a year and haven't even checked if they work) as I haven't set the tank up yet... Ordered online picked up in the US of A.
So I thought for the prize and what looks like decent workmanship it was alright, but you get what you pay for as well right? so don't expect more then what you paid for out of the product.


----------



## RandomName (Feb 1, 2012)

But how much of a difference would it make?
Is it about the quality of the light it will put out? or how quickly the ballast might die?

I think I've got everything else covered, I'm just stuck on this whole lighting thing, going to drive my head through the wall soon.

I thought I was good, just going to get a quad t5, but couldn't decide what brand... but now I've seen an affordable MH, but dont know what I need when it comes to that.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

RandomName said:


> Yes I saw the tek light yvr has for sale, What makes the Tek light better then the quad odyssea? If I can spend 80$ less and get a light that will do the exact same thing, I would rather that, but if theres a huge difference as to how one product makes light come out vs the other (odds are I would buy the same bulbs regardless of which fixture I got) then its something to look into. Because $70 seems like a pretty good deal for a brand new 4x24w t5 ho fixture if you guys are paying $150 used.
> 
> But would it be worth it to go for one of those halides? Would it be suitable for my tank and in my house? And what is a good wattage of halide to go for if I do get one?
> 
> ...


Well a Hyundai and Mercedes both have 4 wheels and move you down the road right ? why do people buy Mercedes when they could save a few buck and drive a Hyundai Your choice ! I think the Tek light is a far better light but its up to you .


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> Well a Hyundai and Mercedes both have 4 wheels and move you down the road right ? why do people buy Mercedes when they could save a few buck and drive a Hyundai Your choice ! I think the Tek light is a far better light but its up to you .


It's more than that....RandomName is a n00b so more explanation is required than usual.

The Tek has individual parabolic reflectors while the Odyssea has one reflector. How it affects the light output is in what is called "re-strike". With individual reflectors, the light on "top" is bouncing off the reflector and into the tank, while multi-tube lights with a single reflector will bounce off the top and hit other tubes....not nearly as efficient. There are other factors regarding build quality etc., but the re-strike and the highly polished reflectors are the main differences that you can easily see. The light output difference is very noticeable to the naked eye.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

MH is old school if your not going to do led get a T5ho setup, if you don't care about build quality or if the light is going to work in 2 years get the cheaper light, Salt water is not a cheap hobby and in my opinion the light is the single most important piece of equipment on a tank. and this is where your planning on skimping ? Just my opinion if you end up with the MH I would be concerned about water temps with only 26 gallons of water .


----------



## RandomName (Feb 1, 2012)

> It's more than that....RandomName is a n00b so more explanation is required than usual.


Gosh, Thanks?

You guys first said a t5 would be best for what i was doing, and having never looked into multi bulb fixtures for this type of tank, I dont know what kind of difference the brands will make. I have done FW for years but this is a brand new step for me.

I was also told to go for a Metal halide.

This is the entire reason for this post. What is making 1 brand better then the other. Why should I stay away from certain brands, and why I should go for another. Is this brand in question even any good?



> The Tek has individual parabolic reflectors while the Odyssea has one reflector. How it affects the light output is in what is called "re-strike". With individual reflectors, the light on "top" is bouncing off the reflector and into the tank, while multi-tube lights with a single reflector will bounce off the top and hit other tubes....not nearly as efficient. There are other factors regarding build quality etc., but the re-strike and the highly polished reflectors are the main differences that you can easily see. The light output difference is very noticeable to the naked eye.





> Just my opinion if you end up with the MH I would be concerned about water temps with only 26 gallons of water .


These answers help, and this is what I was looking for.
I will keep the tek light YVR has in mind but it may not be available when I go to buy a light, but what are some other brand names you would recomend for a quad fixture to keep a look out for i?

Thank you.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

RandomName said:


> Gosh, Thanks?
> 
> You guys first said a t5 would be best for what i was doing, and having never looked into multi bulb fixtures for this type of tank, I dont know what kind of difference the brands will make. I have done FW for years but this is a brand new step for me.


Sorry, I meant no offense by it. I've kept fw for 25+ years and I am a n00b when it comes to sw, but I just happen to have spent a ton of time researching prior to getting my first T5HO and now starting to go LED, so I felt I could help in this instance. I normally don't post on salty threads for that reason. I just made an assumption that you needed more explanation than many members here (that's what I meant by usual) as most people who have run high tech planted tanks on here and other forums would have seen, heard or used Teks. I was about to purchase one just as LED's started coming down in price, and have now steered that way instead. If you want to see a Tek in action, I'm sure many members here can show you (Bien is one). Or Hagen GLO for that matter, which I have, along with Marineland LED, and you're welcome to come and see those for yourself, since I'm around the corner from your work. However, if you want to see Reef capable LED's or MH's in action, Anthony's probably the guy to talk to, as he's reasonably close and has both of those, I believe (unless he got rid of his MH's).


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I love the shimmer of point light sources, which is why I've never done the T5HO option over my sw tanks.

I have a DIY (not by me) LED system over my main tank, a 150w MH over my 2' cube, and PC over my Red Sea Max (soon to be changed to LEDs).


----------



## RandomName (Feb 1, 2012)

I wish I could wire up my own LED fixture, but I dont think that would ever be able to happen!
I can wire basic stuff like heat tape for my reptiles, install outlets and light switches or thermostats to the wall wiring thats already there... and thats about as far as it goes!

I will be picking up the tek light tuesday.
Gary that explination did really help.

Thanks everyone.

Just need to get my hands on some live rock now, and maybe a skimmer.


----------

